# Need help with a Turbo 35 GFX



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I recently bought a CE Turbo 35 GFX. Since this is the first DC powered charger I have ever bought what would be a good power supply for this charger. A friend of mine tried to sell me a 12 amp but I wasn't sure if that was enough oomph for that bad boy. I tried ordering a CE 23 amp but they are on back order till December but I would like to use this charger soon. Please help me out any of you that currently run a CE charger. 


Thanks 

DJ Mansfield


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

rivergate has good power supplies for sale


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2004)

eupracer said:


> I recently bought a CE Turbo 35 GFX. Since this is the first DC powered charger I have ever bought what would be a good power supply for this charger. A friend of mine tried to sell me a 12 amp but I wasn't sure if that was enough oomph for that bad boy. I tried ordering a CE 23 amp but they are on back order till December but I would like to use this charger soon. Please help me out any of you that currently run a CE charger.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Any charger will work. You will be limited to the max amp output of your power supply. Your friend's 12 amp is sufficient......you will not be charging more than 10 amps anyways. If you plan on hooking up more that the charger, lathe, tire truer....etc... then you need at least a 20-25 amps power supply, the more the better. You got GFX....I guess...money is no problem. In this hobby......you get, what you pay for. If you plan to be competetive....don't skimp. You will end up spending more. Good Luck.


----------



## Prof (Oct 22, 2003)

*Power supply*

More power is always good. The obvious tradeoff is weight and size since all this stuff you use for RC racing has to be carried to and from the track. A 30 amp Rivergate power supply is not made out of neutrons but it along with mulitple battery chargers, a com lathe, a tire truer, battery packs, tools, spare parts, setup board, transmitters starts to mount up and next thing you know your van is full of stuff. At indoor tracks you pit space is often limited.


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I just need to find something that will get the job done at the track, I am only using one Charger so maybe I will go with the 12 amp Power supply yet I do break in motors at the track. At home I usually just use a marine battery and a charger hooked to it but I really don't feel like luggin all that around.

DJ Mansfield


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

EUPRACER,
I use a Duracom 25 amp supply with 2 turbo's and an LRP charger and have had no problems. It's a lot smaller than the Rivergate stuff, it's only about 8x8x2.

Later, Bret


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

take a look at the samlex 1223.. small and power and stable.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

you can get a small rivergate that don't take up much room


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

the samlex 1223 is the same as the CE one and very close to one that Radio Shack sells for $99....


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

Pro match has a deal going on the victor power supplies for like 50 bucks. It is THE cleanest power supply going, small lightweight and bulletproof. Mine is going on 16 years of HARD use with out a whimper. The Victor is perfect for 1 GFX, and my power supply of choice. I also have rivergate 15,30,1nd 75 amp supplies but prefer the Victor because of its good specs and light weight.


----------



## kcobra (Dec 3, 2002)

Personally I would go with a 30amp Rivergate or similar power supply. It's nice to be at the track and know you got enough juice when someone wants to hook up to your PS. Another nice benefit for summer gas racers is that a 30amp unit has plenty of juice to turn over a 1/8th scale starter box.


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Thank you all for the great info. I ended up goin with a victor power supply that I got from a friend (promatchracer). It should do the job for now then I'll upgrade later on down the road.

Thanks again all

DJ Mansfield


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

tres is correct , Radio shack has a thin 25 amper for 99 buks,sweet little power supply


----------

